# Edible nut replacement?



## JonasA (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm in pre-production for the Nina Raine play 'Tribes' right now, and the script makes references to the cast eating, discussing and complaining about various kinds of nuts at numerous points in the play. It seems like the family just can't have a meal without a bowl of nuts somewhere on the table!

My question is, *what do I do if an actor is allergic to nuts?* Because they're described very specifically in the script (the characters comment that the chestnuts are 'rotten', 'come from the garden' and then someone eats one, etc.), it's going to mean doing some re-writing if they were substituted. To avoid having to deal with this, is there something which looks like nuts and are edible, but are very specifically not nuts? *I need to replace chestnuts and pistachios*.

Alternatively, do we just need to do a re-write? The play hasn't been cast yet, but it's hardly fair to cast actors based on whether or not they can consume pistachios.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Nov 25, 2012)

How are you at baking? Do they have to be shelled before consumption? The reason I suggest baking is that you can bake a variety of shapes/sizes of a cookie that looks vaguely like a nut. People aren't really going to be able to tell the difference from 20' away. Of course if someone was gluten sensitive, that might be a problem.

Seriously though, baking is an easy fix. You can shape and bake a cookie quite easily. Matching color is also easy - you can use food dye or cocoa or whatever if the color isn't close enough out of the oven.


----------



## Call911 (Nov 25, 2012)

Did anyone else see this topic and think of nut as in nut/bolt?? Totally changes the suggestions. 

But yes, from 20' away it just needs to be the illusion of a nut. Very easy to fake with baking.


----------



## venuetech (Nov 25, 2012)

Its a real pain to actually eat on stage. Much better to "Act" like your are eating. that way when your line pops you have a chance to speak it clearly.

however if the show is in an irish pub... the props dept will need to supply a number of Pint's to wash all that "acting" down with.


----------



## JonasA (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Because I'm not sure whether this will be a genuine issue or not, it's nice to know that there's a few ways to deal with it. Close inspection of the script doesn't actually indicate that they must eat the nuts (or pretend to), but knowing this director and the likely cast, if we put a bowl of anything edible on the table, at some point it will get eaten, so it's nice to know the options exist.


----------



## len (Nov 26, 2012)

JLNorthGA said:


> How are you at baking? Do they have to be shelled before consumption? The reason I suggest baking is that you can bake a variety of shapes/sizes of a cookie that looks vaguely like a nut. People aren't really going to be able to tell the difference from 20' away. Of course if someone was gluten sensitive, that might be a problem.



There's gluten free recipes and mixes available, too.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 26, 2012)

Call911 said:


> Did anyone else see this topic and think of nut as in nut/bolt?? ...


I thought of Alec Baldwin's Schweddy Balls. 

While it may not eliminate the allergy issue, marzipan can be molded, shaped, and colored to resemble many different edible foodstuffs.


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 26, 2012)

....Maybe its just me but if I had a nut allergy I probably wouldn't audition for a role in this show.


----------



## Van (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking, " Hmm, an big ole bowl of 3/8" flange nut's would be pretty good right now..."

I like the Marzipan idea. 
I actually saw an article the other day where a woman was trying to sue a shool to cut down te pecan trees that were on the property as her child had one of those, " If I look at a nut I die" allergys.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 26, 2012)

First of all, if you are going to follow the rules in the license agreement you signed to do the show, rewriting the script to not include nuts is not allowed without permission from the author. 

I would just point the issue out to the director and let him/her deal with it. It's not your problem to solve at this point. People with a serious allergy will not want to even be on stage with a nut around them. They need to be warned in the audition announcements


----------



## Van (Nov 26, 2012)

gafftaper said:


> ..... People with a serious allergy will not want to even be on stage with a nut around them. They need to be warned in the audition announcements



They're Actors, They're all NUTS !


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 27, 2012)

Van said:


> They're Actors, They're all NUTS !



Hopefully the next version of CB will include a rimshot button.


----------



## Les (Nov 27, 2012)

gafftaper said:


> They need to be warned in the audition announcements



Warning: This show may contain nuts.


Van said:


> I actually saw an article the other day where a woman was trying to sue a shool to cut down te pecan trees that were on the property as her child had one of those, " If I look at a nut I die" allergys.



I can't believe how crazy some people can be. Do you think I can sue the school because I could get sick from eating the grass out front?


----------



## MIKED (Nov 27, 2012)

Marzipan is made from almond paste so that kind of makes it a poor substitute for nuts.

Aloha,

MIKE D


----------



## museav (Nov 27, 2012)

Van said:


> I actually saw an article the other day where a woman was trying to sue a shool to cut down te pecan trees that were on the property as her child had one of those, " If I look at a nut I die" allergys.


I must be allergic to some people like that because being around them makes me sick. Can I sue to have them removed?


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 27, 2012)

museav said:


> I must be allergic to some people like that because being around them makes me sick. Can I sue to have them removed?


Reminded me of this incident: 
Colman Chadam, California Boy, Ordered To Transfer Schools For Carrying Cystic Fibrosis Gene


----------



## Van (Nov 27, 2012)

MIKED said:


> Marzipan is made from almond paste so that kind of makes it a poor substitute for nuts.
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> MIKE D



Oh Sure! New guy shows up and slams us all ! GEEZ !


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 27, 2012)

From Why can I eat Marzipan but not any other nuts? :

> Although almonds are a nut, they are in the same family as pit fruits (peaches, cherries, etc.) so many tree nut allergic people can tolerate almonds.


Of course, "nut sensitive" people should know which nuts affect them adversely. There are Marzipan-substitute recipes as well.

N.B.: From The Peanut Institute - Peanut Facts :

> While “nut” is in their name, peanuts are in fact legumes. Peanuts actually grow underground, as opposed to nuts like walnuts, almonds, etc. that grow on trees (and are sometimes referred to as "tree nuts").


So one can be allergic to peanuts, but not to other nuts, and vice versa.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Nov 27, 2012)

A box of appropriately sized, shaped, and colored cereal might also provide a useable stand-in.

I also read 'edible nuts' as referring to hardware - wonder how well they'd work with explosive bolts?


----------



## Van (Nov 27, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> So one can be allergic to peanuts, but not to other nuts, and vice versa.



I'm allergic to Wingnuts.


----------



## ccm1495 (Nov 27, 2012)

Completely off topic but,

A coworker of mine actually got a gag gift last Christmas of Schweddy Balls. They were made of popcorn, chocolate and other assorted candy. And packaged very nicely with a picture of Alec Baldwin on the front.

I Felt that I needed to share.


----------



## zmb (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe cookie balls would work? How To Make Chocolate Dipped Cookie Dough Balls (This one's also egg-free and it's the first one that showed up)

And I was caught too thinking someone needed to eat metal, hardware store nuts on stage.


----------



## avkid (Nov 28, 2012)

Van said:


> I'm allergic to Wingnuts.



Wait.... 
I thought you we're a wingnut???


----------

